# Three score years and nearly ten.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Victoria Wood today, just found out today I have cancer.. Let the journey begin:frown2:..

ray.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Jezzo Ray sorry to hear that.
Treatment now a days is much better than in years gone by.
Hope that the medics give you the best that's going and that you will soon see the back of this disease.
All the best mate


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ray - my thoughts are with you.

As you may (or may not) know I was diagnosed with the big C and had surgery to remove a chunk of bowel exactly a year ago.

It has now become the little c because on 21st December the oncologist told me I was totally cured.

I am now three score and ten and one.

Boy am I making the most out of my second chance.

Don't give up hope - you have a rocky road ahead but there is light at the end of the tunnel, to mix my metaphors!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Ray
Get in here
We are in it together

It is so curable today 

So you just stay in there

But I know you and Sandra will be devestated

But it does get better

Love to both of you
Sandra and Albert


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

So very sorry Ray. You must be devastated.

You know they say, 'when the going gets tough, the tough gets going'..? 
Well, very best wishes, I hope you can get going and we'll all be rootin' for you!


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Sorry to read your news Ray. I was diagnosed with prostate cancer in September 2014, finished radiotherapy treatment in March 2015, two tests since and thankfully all clear. Don't get too down, the treatments available now are very good.

Mike


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm very sorry indeed to hear that Ray.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Bad news in many ways, but as a fellow traveller on that road I have been very impressed with the treatment I have received so far.

Should be starting chemotherapy next week, it was to be this week but got put back as I had the runs 

Survivability is very good, especially if it is caught early.

I was 70 the day before I had my left breast removed back in February.

Good luck and let us know how you get on, you're not alone!

Peter


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Let this buoy up your spirits Ray

I was diagnosed with cancer at the age of 43, more than 26 years ago. Again at 57, more than 12 years ago. 

Some cancers are harder to control than others, but in a 1st world medical scenario you are far more likely to survive than die.

That said, even though, on my first diagnosis, I was given a 90% chance of survival, I couldn't help fearing I might be one of the 10%, but you just have to control that. One thing that kept me encouraged was the title of a CANSA brochure -'More People Have Been Cured of Cancer than Live in Johannesburg'.

All one can do is listen to the advice, take ownership of your treatment and state of health, be positive, and know that like a holiday, you'll come out on the other side. The treatments can and probably will have lasting side/after effects, but you learn to live with them. As Gillian Autostratus 'says' ... better than the alternative.

Good luck!!All the best... keep us posted and we'll keep you going.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Ray.

As others have already said, our National Health Service's medical profession are amazing.

Men are becoming braver about talking about health issues. Three of my immediate neighbours have had cancer and all three are cured.





.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just to wish you all the best Ray. I won't repeat what the other fine folks have told you. They are right though and there is a very very good chance you will get through this.

I did! A wee battle but very winnable..

Just keep the faith and stay positive. 

Alex & Carol Black....


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Ray. Going back a few years.

My father joked that ' nowadays three score years and 10 plus VAT.' would be reasonable. VAT was 15% then. 

And so he managed that. He was born in 1901. 

So, VAT is 20% now. And medical research is surging forward. I hope you can take heart.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tough days ahead for you and your family, wishing you all the very best Ray, stay positive and fight it head on.

Terry


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I join those who wish you all the best and remind you of all the leaps and bounds forwards that treatment for Cancer have accomplished.Keep your spirits up with our support on here and fight my good fellow.If I can be of any help to you please ask.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry to read that, I'll add my best wishes to those above Ray.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck in the days ahead Ray.
Your pals on here will be with you all the way with advice and good cheer
And help if you need it.
Margaret


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Sorry to hear your news. I hope you can take heart from the good news stories that have been posted.

I wish you good treatment and a successful outcome.

Geoff


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to read of your troubles Ray but these days the chances of survival are much greater. Myself and a friend are living prove of that. Don't let it grind you down and look on the bright side.
peedee


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

The very best of wishes to you Ray for a speedy, complete recovery.


Paul.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

Ray

Sorry to hear your news. We don't know each other personally but I have read your posts and seen how you have helped and supported others on here. Isn't it wonderful to see all the messages of support and judging by those from former cancer sufferers, it is a disease that we are now beating. It is great that you can come on here and talk about anything at anytime and find someone to help and support you.

I hope you get good treatment and a successful result.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

another big C survivor here - diagnosed in 2006, had surgery and chemotherapy and given the all clear in 2011 (there's always a 5 year follow up). the worst part is always after the initial diagnosis when you have minimal information and no prognosis so you are scared of the possible outcome. but a lot of Positive Mental Attitude goes a long way

good luck and get those positive vibes going!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear your news Ray. I hope it works out well for you.

Graham :serious:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, Ray. But as others have said, treatment has got so much better - not only in outcome, but in fewer side effects. We have several friends who were diagnosed with cancer 10+ years ago, and they are still here.

Many people talk of "fighting" cancer, but don't feel you have to do that, you can cry if you want to! Some people end up feeling guilty for not feeling aggressive towards their illness, which doesn't help at all. Just go with all the treatments, and enjoy life. All the best. John and Linda.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

as the others- very best wishes, keep strong on the journey


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Ray. We have never met but I've seen and followed your posts on this forum. Sorry to read of your news but with good fortune and modern day treatment we will be hearing of your exploits for years to come. Good luck mate.

Nick.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Ray. 
Chin up, I´ve had breast cancer 2004 left 2007 right. 
Kept both boobs :laugh:
I have annual checks and all´s fine.
Don´t let the knowledge that you have cancer (of whatever) take over your life, a lot are treatable when caught in time.

Jan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Must have missed this thread Ray. Really sorry to hear this news. It must be devastating. Are you able to or want to tell us a bit more? my thoughts are with you and Sandra.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey Ray

We haven't beat it yet

But no need to fight it 

Just listen, it's not your enemy 

It's telling you something , whispering 

That something was wrong and you need to correct it, it's part of you

Keep in there 
As we keep in there and listen

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's hard Ray, so sorry to hear it. Roll with the punches and hang on in there. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear your news. Wishing you a not too uncomfortable journey through to a successful outcome.


Pat


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Just had my first chemotherapy on Monday, had a bit of nausea yesterday afternoon, but better today. Tired but nothing stopping normal activity, which is better than I expected.

Bowel cancer screening extended to over 70's now, so back on that after 10 years in my 60's.

Peter


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Keep at it Peter - take it a bit easier whilst getting your treatment. Best wishes


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have been wondering how it went Monday Peter, now I know :smile2:
I know you will have been given advice on what to do and not to do, take notice :grin2:

Jan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Peter - to be flippant - you are all ready "sick and tired" of chemo!

Sorry. I was lucky, I did not suffer from any nausea whatsoever, nor diarrhoea.

I now have several packets of anti D&V tablets going free..............


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It didn't stop me doing things, and they give you three strong anti-sickness tablets for the first 36 hours then some less strong ones to use afterwards.

I just felt better having a rest than doing something.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> Just had my first chemotherapy on Monday, had a bit of nausea yesterday afternoon, but better today. Tired but nothing stopping normal activity, which is better than I expected.
> 
> Bowel cancer screening extended to over 70's now, so back on that after 10 years in my 60's.
> 
> Peter


Glad it isn't debilitating you too bad Peter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Better than I expected, to be honest, but I can be very flexible with working or not working, home is 2 minutes from work so I'll do a bit in the morning, have a light lunch (croissants and a yoghurt) then go back home for a doze if I feel sleepy.

Had a bit of WW3 inside me last night, all the medications had a punch-up for control which was a bit unsettling, but almost OK this morning, just a bit of heartburn.

If this is the worst it gets I'll be well happy.

Peter


----------

